# Who wants to share rides from Denver to Copper?



## Heidi J (Mar 5, 2008)

Through December I can go up to Copper on Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday and would love to find some people join me for some mid-week trips. Trying to get in some extra days before work builds up in January.


----------



## Heidi J (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the Copper/Winterpark pass so I could go to either.


----------

